

Less Wrong is a Cult - updatechief

LESS WRONG IS A CULT.
REALLY listen to what Yudkowsky says. Just because he has a 50 cent vocabulary doesn&#x27;t mean that what he&#x27;s saying makes sense.  
* Live forever as a transhuman.
* The singularity is sure to come.
* Only listen to your rational mind.
* Be a vegetarian so the vegan basilisk won&#x27;t punish you.
* Bayes Theorem is the way.
======
lutusp
No links, no evidence ... citation needed. Evidence is how we decide whether
something is an idea or a cult.

> Just because he has a 50 cent vocabulary doesn't mean that what he's saying
> makes sense.

Yes, that's true. It also doesn't mean the opposite of that -- not without
evidence.

